# converted light electric vehicle



## chinabusiness (Feb 6, 2012)

See the following small light weight vehicle . 

It was converted from a bicycle and now powered by a 48V 20ah LiFePo4 battery pack . 

We can also put some solar panels on the top/cap of the vehile , so the battery pack can be charged by solar power !


----------



## chinabusiness (Feb 6, 2012)

sandrajolly said:


> This seems like an awesome technology. It's about time that somebody would come up with a good energy storage technology for portable devices. I really hope that this will be it.


If only for the above vehicle , there are some solar bikes now on the the market - some kind of folding panel mounted on the rack of the bike to charge the battery . 

Storage technology for portable devices ? You mean you need very light weight for the battery ?

Based on traditional lead acid as a storage solution , LiFePo4 is much more lighter ... maybe only a little more than one-third of lead aicd based on the same configuration pack


----------

